# Downgrader iCloud 50GB (payant) vers iCloud 5GB (gratuit) si j'ai > 5GB données sur iCloud ?



## ErikM (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 

Si je peux vs soumettre cette question.. 

Downgrader iCloud 50GB (payant) vers iCloud 5GB (gratuit) si j'ai > 5GB données sur iCloud ?  Est-ce possible ?

Pourquoi je me pose la question ? Pourquoi je ne supprime pas avant les qq données qui dépassent les 5GB .. Parce qu'il est très compliqué de supprimer ces  données sur iCloud . Je suis à 6,2GB actuellement sur le Cloud.

Merci


----------



## ericse (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
De ce que j'ai compris, mais d'autres membres pourrons confirmer ou pas, Apple ne va pas effacer de fichiers, c'est à toi de le faire. Par contre ton compte sera bloqué en lecture seule tant que tu ne l'auras pas fait.


----------



## ErikM (23 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> De ce que j'ai compris, mais d'autres membres pourrons confirmer ou pas, Apple ne va pas effacer de fichiers, c'est à toi de le faire. Par contre ton compte sera bloqué en lecture seule tant que tu ne l'auras pas fait.



Merci, j'ai supprimé le backup des "Messages" qui de toutes façons est inexploitable dans la boîte noire qu'est iCloud

Bye bye sans regrets iCloud..

Même à 0,99 EUR / mois pour 50GB, c'était trop inefficace et fermé sur soi-même. Sans regrets aucuns


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2021)

ErikM a dit:


> Merci, j'ai supprimé le backup des "Messages" qui de toutes façons est inexploitable dans la boîte noire qu'est iCloud


C'est que tu ne l'utilisais pas bien


----------



## ErikM (23 Février 2021)

C'est vraiment pas Apple cet iCloud.. c'est conçu pour être fermé à souhait et locker les gens dans l'écosystème Apple.. 

J'aime mes Mac, iPad, iPhone.. mais je veux rester libre


----------



## izel mor (23 Février 2021)

ErikM a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas Apple cet iCloud.. c'est conçu pour être fermé à souhait et locker les gens dans l'écosystème Apple..
> 
> J'aime mes Mac, iPad, iPhone.. mais je veux rester libre


Bonsoir 
Libre de quoi?
Tu as d’une part iCloud qui est un service de synchronisation que tu utilises ou pas.
Et iCloud Drive qui est un stockage en ligne, certes pas très innovant mais facile à utiliser. 
Le seul problème est peut-être le manque de lisibilité apparente des volumes occupés entre iCloud et iCloud Drive. 
Côté synchronisation, c’est vrai que Messages est le parent pauvre mais les autres apps fonctionnent bien.


----------

